# 2 Questions...



## Nyrotic (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok, so I'm stationed out in Monterey, CA right now, and at the Post gymnasium there's this individual who teaches boxing there 3 days a week. According to a number of individuals, he's a real legitimate teacher, I don't recall but he's either a retired Marine or trained Marines in MCMAP or something, I don't remember. But anyways, I've really been considering learning since I've managed to find more time for myself during the week, but the thing is I'm only going to be here until next March, just under 8 months.

My first question to you all is could I realistically learn a substantial amount of boxing in that relatively short period of time?

My second question is would it be wise or advisable to learn Escrima at the same time as boxing? Near my Post there's an Escrima school 2 and a half miles away, and they hold classes Tuesdays and Thursdays, the two days the boxing teacher isn't teaching, so it would in theory work out perfectly.

Thank you all!
-Anthony


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,

Well one of the beautiful things about boxing is it's relatively small technical range of actions. Essentially, there are eight punches, which are really four with each hand (Straight, jab on the left, cross on the right, Hook left and right, Low Rip left and right, and Uppercut left and right) with a couple of additions (such as the classic overhand right, sometimes refered to as a "Suzi Q"), a single posture/footwork with one variation (right foot forward, Southpaw), and a couple of defensive moves (compression blocks or jams, and some evasive bodywork such as slipping a punch). That's it. It can realistically be "learnt" in a few minutes, the rest of the time is spent getting good... so don't worry about how much you would learn, as there isn't that much.

In terms of Eskrima, well, the big thing would be whether or not it offers you an experience you are wanting. If so, go for it, if not, leave it. The call, in the end, is yours.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 19, 2010)

Nyrotic said:


> Ok, so I'm stationed out in Monterey, CA right now, and at the Post gymnasium there's this individual who teaches boxing there 3 days a week. According to a number of individuals, he's a real legitimate teacher, I don't recall but he's either a retired Marine or trained Marines in MCMAP or something, I don't remember. But anyways, I've really been considering learning since I've managed to find more time for myself during the week, but the thing is I'm only going to be here until next March, just under 8 months.
> 
> My first question to you all is could I realistically learn a substantial amount of boxing in that relatively short period of time?
> 
> ...



I've seen people train in boxing for well under that time period getting into a ring and fighting amateur.  The actual tech's of boxing are pretty simple, it's developing the physical attributes to make those techs work for you that takes time.  The more work you put into it, the quicker you can pick stuff up.  I'd go for it 

Check out the escrima school, see if you like it.  If you do, go.  If you don't, use those two off days to work on your boxing skills.


----------

